# A few photos from the Spaniel tests



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

That dog can hunt. 
Congrats again.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Why are they called spaniel tests? No water retrieves or?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They are run by the flushing Spaniel clubs. The test is 4 parts. 
The first part is the flushing/retrieving test (photos are from that part). 
Next is their version of a land blind, called the "hunt dead". The biggest difference is that the handler only knows *about* where the bird is, and the dog has to hunt it up once they take the line out to it. The dog has to have a great nose, and the persistence to get into some tough cover to find the bird. Much different from retriever blinds.
The third part is a water blind, which is pretty similar to a retriever water blind, only generally the bird is much harder to get to once the dog gets out of the water. 
The final part is a water marked retrieve. 
They are a BLAST!


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Sounds like Tito had a great day. Where are the shooters located in relation to the rows? I noticed the photo with the bird in flight has someone off in the background that isn't wearing orange?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

If you look at the photo with the bird in flight, they guy hidden in the trees (he does have orange on, if that's who you are talking about, an orange hat and vest that's partially orange) is one of the gunners. The other gunner is out of sight off to the right. The 2 judges are in the photo, and the shagger. The bird planter is standing with hands on hips.
Generally, the handler and dog are in the front. Off to your right and left, a safe distance away, are the 2 gunners. Of course the bird planter(s) are out in the field, too, but they move out of the way as soon as the birds are planted.
directly behind the handler are the two judges, and then the marshall, the shagger, and anyone else who wants to follow along to watch. Everyone can come out in the field to watch, you just have to stay behind the judges, and keep quiet.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I'm going to have to start going to some of these events. It's been 20 years since I've been involved in any field work at all, and even if it doesn't become "my thing", I love watching dogs work.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

I think the oddest part for me at the only spaniel event I was at, was walking with the handler and the shooters. The gallery follows along. Barb correct me if I'm wrong. There is a handler in the center walking behind their dog generally down the center of the field. On either side of the handler are the gunners. Behind the handler is the judge (Barb are there 2 judges?). Then the Marshall is behind the judge. The gallery follows along and watches the proceedings. Everyone is super aware of the guns and where they are pointed and what direction the birds flush. The gallery moves according to where the handler is. If the handler needs to go to the right in the field, the entire procession has to make that right turn. At the event I was at, several of the members of the gallery were carrying bags of birds. Then we would plant them after the dog had flushed all their birds. It's very interactive.


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

You've got it exactly right Stacey. Yes, there are 2 judges. One has the number 81 on her back, the other judge is the shorter gentleman with the orange shagger's vest and orange hat on.


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Barb, on the water retrieve what type of birds are they using? Do they tend to float pretty low in the water?


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

They use whatever they just shot, so in this case chukkar, which do NOT float well at all. They float pretty low in the water. But the JH water mark is about 25 yards, the SH is about 30, and the MH is about 40, so if the dog is any kind of swimmer at all he can get out there long before the bird totally sinks below the water.
In one of our retriever SH tests Tito's memory bird sank as he was heading out to it. I turned to the judge and said, "seriously???". She said, "he knows where it is". Sure enough, he had no trouble getting it, although he did have to pop his head pretty well under water. The judge said, which I've heard many times, that things like that freak the handlers out but don't bother the dogs at all.


----------

